
China ends anonymity on its internet starting June 2017 - sylvainkalache
https://www.techinasia.com/china-ends-anonymity-internet
======
Pica_soO
This is quite unwise from a power-psychophatic point of view- How can you know
what people think, if they cant have illusion of anonymity? If they only talk
in eye to eye conversations about "forbidden" topics, the world will unravel
the day they realize how vast there network of dissent actually is. Could it
be that somebody inside the Censorship apparatus of Chinas apparatus is
actually trying to prepare the grounds for a revolution?

~~~
Waterluvian
Maybe they don't see censorship the way you do. Maybe it is, in their eyes,
about the ethical and honourable protection of their culture and social
values.

~~~
Pica_soO
The idea in for itself is actually quite nice, to protect and to serve a
culture and the values in it. The problem is, human nature and the
circumstances it creates in the short and long term are quite corrosive to
culture and to the upholding of values. You can try to enforce the honoring of
the previous generations achievement, but if the previous generations has as
core value "be fruitful and multiply", you will run into nr^2 < res <=>
conflict.

The whole idea of discovering and searching for the new, allowing the unknown
to prosper and co-exist - is based upon knowing, that the conservative
approach to stabilize society is doomed to failure, as long as a surplus is
not provided by a rather liberal scientific society.

Does this make dissent always meaningful? No, but if the peasant can not speak
up to the chairman, how can the son of the peasant, speak up to the professor
being wrong on fertilizer chemistry? Conflict avoidance in short term is just
conflict concentration in the long term.

